
The crash of Fling, partying on an island while burning through $21M - yabatopia
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-fling-social-media-app-died-2016-11
======
bgdkbtv
Damn how do I get funding? I think I might actually know what to do to grow a
business :)

------
Waterluvian
The most interesting part of this was seeing that apples review board provides
UX design suggestions. I never would have expected that.

------
Chris2048
So what, his dad never cut him off?

